# Low Sodium Beef Jerky!



## davenh (Mar 28, 2009)

This may not appeal to everyone, but if your on a low sodium diet, like me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, this has about 1/10th the amount of sodium of regular jerky. Maybe 60mg/oz.

Made up a batch Last week using the recipe below. It actually came out pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Everyone loved it, flavor was very similar to a slim jim snack stick, nice and spicy.

Here was what I mixed up last week. Used apple wood for smoke, let the smoke go 2.5hrs. Smoker temp was 125. 

Cure mix recipe for 7.5lbs of beef (Top Round). 

 1.5 level tsp - Prague Powder #1
 7.5 tsp - Onion Powder
 7.5 tsp - Granulated Garlic
 10 Tbsp - Brown Sugar
 5 Tbsp - AlsoSalt (salt substitute, nice salt taste) (potassium instead of sodium)
 1 Tbsp - Ground Ginger
 2 packets - HerbOx No Sodium Beef Bullion  
 3.5 tsp - Red Pepper (Cayenne)
 7 tsp - Coarse Ground Black Pepper
 2 Tbsp - Ms Dash Original Blend
 Enough red wine to make a slurry.


























Managed to save this for myself after neighbors, family and co-workers got at it :).










So now that I'm hooked on jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I wanted a little more sweetness to go along with the spicy, so giving it another go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Here's what I tossed together.

Cure mix recipe for 10lbs of beef (Eye Round). 

 2 level tsp - Prague Powder #1
 10 tsp - Onion Powder
 10 tsp - Granulated Garlic
 9 Tbsp - Brown Sugar
 8 Tbsp - AlsoSalt (salt substitute, nice salty taste)
 2 Tbsp - Ground Ginger
 3 packets - HerbOx No Sodium Beef Bullion  
 4 tsp - Red Pepper (Cayenne)
 10 tsp - Coarse Ground Black Pepper
 3 Tbsp - Ms Dash Original Blend
 8 Tbsp - Honey
 2 Tbsp - Molasses 
 Enough apple juice (maybe 1/2 Cup) to make a pancake batter consistency. 

Hoping the honey, molasses and ginger give it a little teriyaki like flavor. 


Two eye rounds (10lbs of meat trimmed and sliced). Like using the eye round, perfect for against the grain slicing.


















Forgot to take a pic of the spice/cure mix 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but here's the meat coated in the mixture. I used a large roaster pan to mix the meat and spice, making sure everything was evenly coated.










Into bags to cure in the fridge for 24hrs.








More tomorrow


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 28, 2009)

They look and sound really good.  Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great!
Points for recipes, low sodium, Qview, everything.  Nice post. Thanks.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 28, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## davenh (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

10lbs of jerky on the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












More later


----------



## davenh (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's the finished jerky, took about 8hrs to finish. Yielded 50% of the wet weight, just under 5lbs.

Nice and spicy, good flavor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Just got to learn how to exercise some self control


----------

